# RM newbe, welcher fuer Marathon



## Arnoud (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Nachdem ich mir Heute mahl sehr genau alle RM Rahmen angesehen habe, und entlich wieder meinen Puls runter bekommen habe, habe ich jetzt die Frage welcher RM ihr mich raten wurde fuer Marathons in Deutschland (zb Willingen, Spessart, Wombach).

Danke,


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Oktober 2005)

Ganz klar....RM *Element*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (23. Oktober 2005)

oder die Hardtailvariante: Vertex also für Marathon würd ich dir mindestens ein 70er modell oder noch besser TSC empfehlen.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Oktober 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> oder die Hardtailvariante: Vertex also für Marathon würd ich dir mindestens ein 70er modell oder noch besser TSC empfehlen.


Jo, die Spanne reicht eigentlich von:

Vertex - Hardtail für weniger technische Strecken
über
Element - Fully aber noch sportlich straff
bis
ETSX - All-Mountain-mäßiges Marathon-Fully 

Viel hängt natürlich auch von der Ausstattung, Federgabel etc. ab.


----------



## Arnoud (23. Oktober 2005)

Danke. Eigentlich sollten dann mehrere RM's her    Einer fuer jeder Art von Strecke...... Hmmm das wird hier noch ein Pahr Stunden in der Ueberredungskraft geben. Vielleicht ware ein Element fuer die Deutsche Marathons und ein 2006 Slayer fuer denn Spass herum die beste Wahl.....   

Tips lese ich noch gerne! Auch ausstattungsvorslaege natuerlich. Bin selber ein liebhaber von highend. (Fahre jetzt Scott Genius RC10, Fox TerraLogic, X.O usw, Super Bike, aber suche jetzt was mit etwas mehr Herz und nicht so Schweizer " clean").


----------



## Blut Svente (23. Oktober 2005)

für marathon kommt nur ein element in frage! fährt sich mit fox float rp3 dämpfer fast wie ein vertex.
tip: keine tsc modelle die sind nasslackiert und dadurch sehr emfindlich. lieber ein 70er  vertex oder element ordern, die sind gepulvert.
LGS
www.7hills.de


----------



## Catsoft (24. Oktober 2005)

Blut Svente schrieb:
			
		

> für marathon kommt nur ein element in frage! fährt sich mit fox float rp3 dämpfer fast wie ein vertex.
> tip: keine tsc modelle die sind nasslackiert und dadurch sehr emfindlich. lieber ein 70er  vertex oder element ordern, die sind gepulvert.
> LGS
> www.7hills.de



Genau so   sehe ich das auch. Hab das 70er und ein TSC und würde mir kein TSC mehr kaufen. Das 70er ist die bessere Wahl. Wobei ich den Black Forest und St. Wendel mit einem Vertex und Willingen mit einem Fully fahre....


----------



## s.d (24. Oktober 2005)

JA da hast du recht mein Vertex TO hat echt den besseren Lack als das Element TSC aber ich bin in Oberstdorf auch mitm Vertex gefahren und der ist ja auch ziemlich ruppig vom Gelände gewesen und dann auch noch die Wasserschäden. Hardtail ist hald einfach leichter und wenn dir n bisschen rütteln nichts ausmacht dann würd ich mir aufjedenfall das Vertex kaufen zumal es auch noch billiger ist als ein Element oder am besten natürlich gleich beides und als Spassmaschine noch ein Slayer dazu


----------



## Arnoud (24. Oktober 2005)

Leider macht mein Nacken und Rüchen nicht mit auf ein Hardtail, dank ein Auto unfall. Alson wird es wohl ein Element werden!


----------



## Der Toni (24. Oktober 2005)

Nimm das Element. Dein Rücken wird´s dir danken.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Oktober 2005)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Leider macht mein Nacken und Rüchen nicht mit auf ein Hardtail, dank ein Auto unfall. Alson wird es wohl ein Element werden!



Hallo!
Dann kauf ein 70er ab Jahrgang 2004. Muß ja kein 2006er sein. Die "alten" gibts teilweise recht günstig. Weitere Preisinfos gern per PM    Nein, ich bin kein Händler!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (24. Oktober 2005)

Ja, ich würd dir auch bei Marathons zu einem Element raten. Entweder Element 50 oder 70 mit der besseren Ausstattung.
Für´s Spaßige auf jeden Fall das Slayer! Ist schön zu händeln und bergauf auch recht sportlich unterwegs!!

schaut mal auf den Link: http://www.sport-conrad.de/2A_05_Liste.asp?sub_Kat=05-BIKE
Die haben eine große Auswahl an Rocky Modellen..

so long,


----------



## s.d (24. Oktober 2005)

Also ich würd dir dann echt zu einem älteren Modell raten aber neu die stehen dann einen winter im Lager und kosten gleich mal n tausender oder noch mehr weniger.


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Oktober 2005)

Wenn Du Dir ein 70er Element zulegst würde ich es selbst zusammenstellen und kein Komplettbike kaufen. 
Ich bin ja gerade dabei mein 2001er Element wieder neu "Race-mäßig" aufzubauen.
Neu kommt dran:
Gabel: Fox 80 RLT
Bremsen: 2006er Martha mit 180er Scheibe vorne
Vorbau, Lenker und Steuersatz: Race Face Deus
Antrieb: Shimano XT mit Sram Attack-Schaltern
Noch im Keller:
Laufräder: Mavic 317 Disc/XT-Naben
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY 

Könnte man mit "vernünftigen Leichtbau" zusammenfassen.


----------



## ctwitt (24. Oktober 2005)

ich gebe auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu,

zuerst Anfang 2003 kaufte ich ein neues Slayer (Fahrergewicht 98 kg). Bike alles original wie 2003 zu kaufen. Das Ra´d lief super und mit meinem damaligen Gewicht sicher die richtige Entscheidung. Bergauf noch sehr gut fahrbar. Allerdings eine aufrechte und kompfortable etwas hecklastige Sitzposition. Man war mit dem Rad nicht eben schnell (Bergauf),

 Nach zwei Saison's (Fahrergewicht 81 Kg)habe ich mir im Winter 2004/2005 ein Element 70 weiß/schwarz gekauft. Fox RLC 100 / Fox pro Pedal Dämpfer, Marvic Crossmax XL; Sram Hollow Pin Kette; XT Kasette; XT Umwerfer; Ritchey WCS Lenker Vorbau 120mm und Sattelstütze; Michelin xcr dry oder xcr mud schlauchlos, Magura Luise FR, Race Face Deus Kurbel, Sram XO Schaltwerk. Bin von März bis Juni 3 Marathons mit dem Rad gefahren (Gardasee Extrema, Willingen, Pfronten). und dieses Jahr 2 mal über die Alpen, sowie jede Menge Touren. Ich nutze das Rad für Touren und zum Training. Die Lackqualität ist gut, das Schwarz aber etwas empfindlich.

Seit Juni Fahrergewicht (77 kg) habe ich noch ein 2003 Vertex TSC. Der weiße Lack ist eine Katastrophe. So schnell wie der Lack abgeht kannst du gar nicht ausbessern. Marzzochi Marathon Race 80 mm; RF Forged Kurbel; Sram XO; RF Deus Vorbau 120 mm; RF Lenker matt chrom; RV XY Sattelstütze. Sram Hollow pin Kette; X9 Kasette; Magura Marta SL; Magura Radsatz PRO (tausche ich noch gegen Marvic SL), Racing Ralph 2.25 und Maxxis Larsen TT.
Aber egal das Rad ist Geil und sieht so super aus! Und fährt sich sehr schön. Direkt hart präzise, halt ne Rennmaschine. Bin mit dem Rad 24 Stunden Duisburg; Garmisch; Münsingen; Willingen; und zwei Wochen 17.000 h/mtr Trentino gefahren (Militärpfade). 

Mit anderen Worten, ich schließe mich den Vorpostern an! Bist Du schwer > 90 kg dann nehme ein Slayer. Bist Du leicht und eher Touren und Marathonfahrer, aber Dir kommt es nicht auf jede Sekunde an, dann das Element. Würde mir einen schönen Rahmen aussuchen (Farbgebung). Das Vertex ist das Sahnehäubchen, dann liegt es ganz sicher nur noch an dir und deiner Muskelkraft wenn du nicht vorne mitfährst. Nur das Vertex zu haben wäre für mich nichts, Mehrtagestouren mit Gepäck machen nicht wirklich Spass mit dem Vertex.

Hoffe konnte Dir helfen.

Übrigens Scott Scale finde ich auch sehr schön.


----------



## Arnoud (25. Oktober 2005)

Wow, hier wird mann ja richtig weiter geholfen. Hätte mich eigentlich auf einen Team gefreut. Vielleicht nicht das meist vernuftigste, aber   

Scott Scalpel? Scott Scale oder vielleicht Cannaodale Scalpel. Da sieht mann der richtiger RM liebahber. Das andere isst ja alles das selbe   

Uebrigens eine wirkliche erfolgs Storie ctwitt! Klasse!


----------



## ctwitt (25. Oktober 2005)

Fehlerteufel!!!   meine natürlich Scott Scale!   

Asche auf mein Haupt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjellen (25. Oktober 2005)

Schaut doch mal hier Da gibt es grad ziemlich gute Angebote
http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/mtb10/mtb010.htm

Allerdings nicht mehr in allen Größen 


Grüße Markus


----------



## s.d (25. Oktober 2005)

Also zur Gewichtsempfehlung meines Vorschreibers muss ich sagen das es bei Rocky anders als bei vielen anderen Marken keine Gewichtsbeschränkungen auf Rahmen gibt.


----------



## fritzn (25. Oktober 2005)

Doch, ich glaube mein TSc ist nicht für über 85kg empfohlen.
Beim Vertex TSc dürfte es ähnlich sein.

Weiss es jm. ganz genau?


----------



## Catsoft (26. Oktober 2005)

Empfehlung hin oder her, ist mir auch nicht bekannt... Aber es gibt definitiv keine Beschränkung!


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Oktober 2005)

Es gibt keine Gewichstbeschränkungen bei Rocky! Auch nicht bei den Scandium Rahmen!!


----------



## ctwitt (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

das mit der Gewichtsempfehlung ist falsch rüber gekommen. Ich hatte damals das Slayer genommen weil ich es für mein damaliges Gewicht für am geeignetsten erachtete und nicht weil RM das Gewicht der anderen Modele reglementierte. Das Rad sollte ja zum Fahrer und Einsatzbereich passen. Ich bin im laufe der Zeit vom Tourenfahrer mehr zum Sportler mutiert.


----------



## s.d (26. Oktober 2005)

Ja eben dacht ich mir doch. Ne Gewichtsbeschränkung bei Rocky das wär mir neu das es natürlich dem Rahmen und den Lagern nicht besonders gut tut wenn jemand draufsitzt der ewig viel wiegt ist ja logisch


----------



## fritzn (26. Oktober 2005)

Nö, ich dachte auch ausschliesslich bei Scandium, sonst natürlich nicht.
Das hab ich wohl irgendwann mal aufgeschnappt, es könnte auch hier im Forum gewesen sein, aber ist mir auch egal. Ich wiege mal 76, mal 80, dazu Klamotten und Touren-Rucksack, kommt dann auf 85 - 90.

Jedenfalls ist keinerlei Verwindung oder Nachgeben oder Flex oder Problem festzustellen.

Schön steif, schön direkt, absolut harmonisch.

Wünsche Dir dann viel viel Freude mit Deinem Rocky!


----------



## Arnoud (27. Oktober 2005)

Habe mich entschlossen. Es wird:...............

Ein Element West Point  (Sollte in 3 Wochen da sein.)

und "just for fun" gleich auch ein Slayer Cult dazu bestellt   .  (Sollte schon balt da sein)

Ich dachte wenn die Möglichkeit da ist, warum auch nicht.

Ist das hier übrigens ein Forum wo mann es schön findet "aufbau Bilder" zu sehen? Wenn ja, werde ich die reinstellen wenn ich das Basteln anfange.

Danke für euere Hilfe!


----------



## MWU406 (27. Oktober 2005)

Könntest Du mir just for fun noch ein ETS in groß mitbestellen   
Spaß beiseite, viel Spaß mit Deinen neuen Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2005)

Ausziehn, ausziehn... Ach ne : Bilder, Bilder


----------



## Jendo (27. Oktober 2005)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich entschlossen. Es wird:...............
> 
> Ein Element West Point  (Sollte in 3 Wochen da sein.)
> 
> ...


WoW!
Na klar wollen wir beim Aufbau live dabei sein am besten mit live ticker und webcam  
Das Slayer Cult hat auf jedenfall den geilsten Lack der neuen Slayers- gute Wahl!
Gruß und viel Spaß,
Jendo


----------



## fritzn (27. Oktober 2005)

Guter Mann!
Das ist FETT.

Bist Du wenigstens mal eins davon probegefahren?
Wo hast Du bestellt? Guten Preis bekommen?
Stock oder Custom-Ausstattung?

Die Lackierungen sind großartig. Mach schöne Bilder, auch mal draußen!


----------



## Arnoud (27. Oktober 2005)

Die Rahmen sind in Holland 9ich bin ja Hollaender) bestellt bei Kaptein Tweewielers in Amsterdam. Super Preise, bei ein Klasse Laden. Das ist wirklich so wie mann sein LBS wuenscht.    Die haben nicht nur Ahnung von was die verkaufen, aber lieben die Teile auch wirklich (verkaufen alles mit schmerz im Herzen  

Natuerlich werde ich die Raeder Custom bauen.... Vorschlaege?! Jetzt geht es noch. Ich habe noch Zeit dazu. Mein Idee:

Element (Leicht, Functionel, Schnell):
X.O. Carbon + Shifters
Juicy 7 Carbon
Syntace
Fox Terra Logic
Eggbeater Tripple Ti
usw

Slayer (Leicht, Schoen, Haltbar):
X.O Carbon + Trigers
Juicy 7 Carbon
Fox 36 RC Talas
usw


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Oktober 2005)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Slayer (Leicht, Schoen, Haltbar):
> X.O Carbon + Trigers
> Juicy 7 Carbon
> Fox 36 RC Talas
> usw



Hey Arnoud, 
Du gehst ja in die vollen. *JA* halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden, wenn Du Deine Bikes aufbaust 

Beim Slayer würde ich das "Leicht" streichen. So richtig leicht wird das eh nimmer, weil der Rahmen schon relativ schwer ist. Wenn Du wirklich die groben Sachen mit dem Bike fährst würde ich auch nur stabile Teile dranbauen. Also breite Reifen, große Bremsscheiben, stabile Laufräder usw. Carbon wäre für mich an dem Bike tabu. 
Grüße
Tom


----------



## fritzn (28. Oktober 2005)

Zum Element:

Hört sich sehr gut an!
x.o kommt sicher großartig zur geltung.
ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die kleinen roten dinge (x.o-logo, avids rote rädchen am hebel) sich etwas mit dem west point design beißen, oder etwas ablenken.
silber und carbon an sich passen aber schon super, nur mit dem rot weiss ich nicht, aber das ist wirklich nur ein mikro-detail.
gold vielleicht? 
ja, wäre ja schon dran -> triple ti
lass dir doch die sram x.o 24Karat vergolden! Das kommt geil. Hat auch niemand. Und die Stellrädchen an der Avid lässt Du Dir in CNC nachbauen und ebenso vergolden.
Weisser SLR-Sattel.
Kuck doch mal bei tune rein. www.tune.de
Carbonkettenblätter, goldene Naben, ...
Das würde den dunklen Rahmen gut betonen und frisch wirken lassen.
Blau und gold sind wirklich hübsch.
 

Welche Gabel?
Eine weisse?
R7?
Oder Fox - passt auch super.

Slayer:
Schön "dirty" werden  
It´s a mean machine.
36 -


----------



## fritzn (28. Oktober 2005)

habe eben gesehen, dass ja 2006 dieses neue kleine kreisrunde logo eingeführt wurde - in rot-weiss. das am oberrohr hinten, meine ich.

also insofern ist mein kommentar mit dem rot=nicht so toll im falle west point wieder etwas relativiert.

fände trotzdem gold oder auch mal grün elox was neues & cool.

aber was solls, man kann es auch übertreiben.
ich neige dazu


----------

